# Visionik?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Alrite, so i opened my sunday newspaper, and i go to the comics section...anyways it had a pepboys ad attached to it... so i give it a look, and i see this VISIONIK party pack, with two 700 watt subs(each) and a 920 watt amp for about 1 bill for the whole thing, with amp pack included(they are 10inch subs), and i can get the 12's for about 30 dollars more... do you guys know anything about this company, and is it to good to be true... :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :banana: :fluffpol: :jump:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you found car audio at PEPBOYS, and you want to know if it's any good???

that's just as bad as walmart....and no, visionik is not good, they're even worse than sony IMO


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

how come eveyone says that sony is so BAD? i had a sony xplod head unit in my sentra, and i thought it was pretty good, also their subs, are they really that bad, and how about the amps?


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

visonik=alphasonik=audiobahn=clif designs=ma audio=ultra linear. All the same game, just a different name. they have that nice riced out look if your into that, but your paying more for the look than anything else. they have the appeal on the shelves that makes you say.."god, those look loud!" Your better off looking elsewhere dude.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> how come eveyone says that sony is so BAD? i had a sony xplod head unit in my sentra, and i thought it was pretty good, also their subs, are they really that bad, and how about the amps?



anything will sound good until you hear something better

if you honestly think that Sony sounds good then you'd be better off staying off of all car audio forums and trying not to listen to any good setups. It's one of those cases where ignorance truly is bliss, once you hear something better then you're never content until you achieve something that's at the same level...until you hear something better yet. It's a never ending cycle.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> Alrite, so i opened my sunday newspaper, and i go to the comics section...anyways it had a pepboys ad attached to it... so i give it a look, and i see this VISIONIK party pack, with two 700 watt subs(each) and a 920 watt amp for about 1 bill for the whole thing, with amp pack included(they are 10inch subs), and i can get the 12's for about 30 dollars more... do you guys know anything about this company, and is it to good to be true... :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :banana: :fluffpol: :jump:


I've heard those. I have heard their pack which is sealed, ported, and bandpass. They are loud and they are not quality at all. Considering you can get Visionik subwoofers on Ebay for like 30 bucks for a 12, it says something about their quality.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> anything will sound good until you hear something better


 true indeed...i remember back in '95 getting into my roomate's truck with 2 coustic 8's, a coustic tape deck and a shi++y targa amp. I thought it couldnt get any better. I should have been walking around with na.ive tatooed to my forehead


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

if you're looking for a good spl amp at a cheap price...visonik is fine. i know tonnes of people using visonik v series amps in spl comp. i would never buy a visonik sub but if you aren't picky about sq, the visonik amp will do you good.
just because it's for sale at pep boys doesn't mean it's garbage. there's a tonne of places that sell visonik audio.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> anything will sound good until you hear something better


i agree 100%


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Pep Boys are always selling sheeeyat like that. Last time I went they had a Dual party pack...whats new? I hear that Power Acoustik and Hifonics have a good power to price ratio. You can get a Power Acoustik LT1920/2 amp that pushes out 420 watts @ 2 ohms for 150 bones. Then you can get some good cheap audiobahns and you have a bad ass system for about around 400-500 bones. Always go for the better amp. Dont buy anything over priced. And dont listen to what some guy in Circuit City or Best Buy tells you...60% of the time they are always dead wrong. I had a guy in CC tell me that a sony sub could hit 150 db easy...what a fuck nut.

Edit: Go around and listen to peoples systems or goto audio stores and listen to what you like. Dont forget...its your opinion that counts. Go to www.caraudio.com and do some research.


----------

